# I hate life



## MarX

German:
*Ich hasse das Leben.*


Thank you for your replies!

Grüsse,


MarX


----------



## Benvindo

Portuguese: "Odeio a vida."
BV


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian Creole:

Mwen rayi vi-a.


----------



## guymelef

Depressing, but anyway...

Filipino: Ayoko ng buhay 

(but this is literal), if you want to express it in a more personal manner (meaning yourself), you'll say "Ayoko na ng buhay kong ito."

but why would you wanna say that?


----------



## Kael

Latin: vitam odio


----------



## ukuca

*In Turkish:* "Hayattan nefret ediyorum"
But I guess we often say "Her şeyden nefret ediyorum" (I hate every thing)


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Marx,

Ich auch.

Slovenian:  Sovražim življenje!

Croatian:   Mrzim život!


----------



## Stéphane89

French: _Je hais/déteste la vie._


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: Odio la vita.

*Español*: Odio la vida.


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: Odeio viver./Odeio a (minha) vida.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Urăsc viaţa!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Nekenčiu gyvenimo!


----------



## echo chamber

*Macedonian:*
Го мразам животот (Go mrazam zivotot)


----------



## Abbassupreme

. . . Ok, if you wish . . .
 Persian:  Az zendegi/zistan motenafferam.  The pronoun "Man" ("I") can be inserted in various places in the aforementioned sentence.  In other words: 
(Man) az zendegi(life)/zistan(living) (man) motenafferam (man).

Insert "man" into any of the indicated places, but it's not required to be understood.  It can be used merely for emphasis.

Also, "motenafferam" can be lengthened to its proper, non-colloquial form: "motenaffer hastam".


----------



## noncasper

Vietnamese:Tôi ghét cuộc sống này (I hate this life)


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  /zi.ndagii nuu.n nafrat kardaa haa.n/
Hindi: /jiivan ko ghraNaa kartaa huu.n/ or /zi.ndagii ko nafrat kartaa huu.n/


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian Bokmål: 
*_Jeg hater livet

_*Norwegian Nynorsk:
*_Eg hatar livet

_*Icelandic:
*_Ég hata lífið

_*Faroese:*
_Eg hati lívið

_*Swedish:*
_Jag hatar livet

_*Danish:*
_Jeg hader livet

_*Dutch:*
_Ik haat het leven_


----------



## elroy

Arabic: أكره الحياة (_akrahu 'l-Hayaa[ta]_)


----------



## Hal1fax

Polish: Nienawidzê ¿ycia


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
人生が嫌い
jinsē-ga kirai

Literary "I dislike life" but "hate" seems to be a strong emotion set aside for animate entities in Japanese.


----------



## axakin

basque (euskera): bizitza gorroto dut


----------



## Skybleak

*Finnish*: _Vihaan elämää_.

Something very Finnish to say, by the way.


----------



## Maja

Serbian:   Mrzim život / мрзим живот (which I don't )!


----------



## Mikey_69

In a code called Eth'Edok/Mako it's:

Yá etay efil.


----------



## Encolpius

axakin said:


> basque (euskera): bizitza gorroto dut



I wonder what each word means literally in euskera. 

*Hungarian*: Utálom az életet. [I hate the life]


----------



## jazyk

Bizitza: life.
gorroto: hate.
dut: present auxiliary for the first person singular.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Verbum pro verbo translation-->«Μισώ τη ζωή» (mi'so ti zo'i)
However it doesn't sound natural in Greek. 
«Σιχαίνομαι τη ζωή» (si'çenome ti zo'i), "I detest/loathe life" sounds more natural

[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: Nenávidím život


----------

